# Baldixette?



## taraj_00 (May 30, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has experience with these?  I've got an Ilford Baldixette on the way...  6x6 120 film.  Seems a lot like a Holga in terms of it's basically a box camera with 2 ap settings (9 and 16) and one shutter speed plus a bulb setting.  Might be fun to play around with!


----------



## compur (May 30, 2012)

Do you mean this camera?







It was made by Balda, a German company.  Ilford is a different company located in England.

If in good condition the Baldixette should give surprisingly good images.


----------



## taraj_00 (May 30, 2012)

I'm guessing... it was listed as Ilford Baldixette, but I wasn't finding much so I'm sure it was lited wrong   That's the one I could find when looking it up too.  I'm excited!  The old cameras are super fun


----------



## taraj_00 (Jun 8, 2012)

It made it, and I've got a roll of film in it now   Randomly, the case, that is Ilford, even says 'Ilford- Made in West Germany' on it...


----------



## compur (Jun 8, 2012)

Ilford must have imported them into the UK and put their name on them.  They did do that with some cameras.


----------



## taraj_00 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ahh, cool


----------

